# welding / boilermaker jobs



## s999bod (Jan 27, 2009)

whats the job situation concerning welding/boilermaking jobs at the moment is there a downturn in the amount of jobs around ??:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I guess it would depend on the individual State. I know we have a couple of members who are boilermakers - hopefully they may be able to answer your question.

Dolly


----------



## joeadams (Sep 24, 2010)

i understand .....u may check out with australian welding professionals....


----------

